# Sunday Special - Show Tunes



## luckytrim (Dec 2, 2018)

Sunday Special - Show Tunes
Put the Tune to the Show it Came from....
(If you need it, there is a list provided ..._

1. 'Anything you can do, I can do better!'
2. "I couldn't sleep tonight, not for all the jewels in the  Crown!"
3. 'Come on babe, why don't we paint the town. And all that  Jazz!'
4. "Feed me, Seymour, feed me all night long."
5. "On my own, pretending he's beside me. All alone, I walk  with him till 
morning."
6. "The truth is I never left you"
7. "They turned off my heat, And I'm just a little Weak on my  feet, Would 
you light my candle?"
8. "It's what you wear from ear to ear and not from head to  toe that 
matters"?
9.  "It was like shooting a sitting duck. A little small talk,  a smile and 
baby I was stuck."

10. "Jellicle cats are of moderate size"?
11. "What's the Buzz, Tell me what's - a- Happening, What's  the Buzz..." ?
12. "One Last Kiss, Oh Baby One Last Kiss...."?
13. 'From the day we arrive on this planet and blinking step  into the sun' ?
14. "Consider yourself, At home, Consider yourself, one of the  family.."
15. "Sunrise, Sunset"

Your Choices .... (Careful ! There are three duds in this  list...)
Kinky Boots
Les Miserables
Bye Bye Birdie
Frozen
Fiddler on the Roof
Annie Get Your Gun
Mamma Mia
My Fair Lady
Rent
Jesus Christ Superstar
Little Shop of horrors
The Lion King
Wicked
Cats
Chicago
Oliver
Evita
Annie
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Annie Get Your Gun
2. My Fair Lady
3. Chicago
4. Little Shop of horrors
5. Les Miserables
6. Evita
7. Rent
8. Annie
9. Mamma Mia
10. Cats
11. Jesus Christ Superstar
12. Bye Bye Birdie
13. The Lion King
14. Oliver
15. Fiddler on the Roof


----------

